# Melino vs. Pumpkin



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I gave Pace, Shanti, and Melino a pumpkin to eat a few days ago. It turned out to be indestructable! Anyway, I finally got it open and they feasted, but this is what happened when I gave it to them:



























































































See pace's tiny beard?



















And a video

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r221 ... I_8314.flv


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

those are cute pics! I always love when we give our goats pumpkins, they love to attack them


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are really cute. I need to get some for my goats and see what they do!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I love it a toy and a snack Pace and Shanti are adorable. Pace looks quiet handsome with a beard.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha silly goats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine love punkins too! Those hooves certainly can be useful for something other than standing on! Pace's lil' brush is CUTE! They all look sooo spoiled!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I LOVED these photos. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHE the video was really cute. Pace seemed almost afraid of it lol


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so cute! He was really interested in that pumpkin!


----------

